
Make Waze Remind You About the Child in Your Car - artsandsci
https://offspring.lifehacker.com/make-waze-remind-you-about-the-child-in-your-car-1821303538
======
jorgenphi
I've noticed this feature in their iOS app for a while now. Waze is by far the
best nav app around, glad it's getting more press.

